# 50 detox and fat burning drinks



## squatster (Jul 2, 2016)

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/143200463129050305/


----------



## Sully (Jul 2, 2016)

I know there's a lot of believers on here, but I have to say this anyway. The whole "detox" thing is complete bullsh!t. I don't mean to piss on your picnic Squatster, I just feel like it needs to be said. Drinks, teas, herbal concoctions, and other assorted voodoo products have never been demonstrated to do anything. 

You're body already has it's own detox system. It's your liver and kidneys, and they already do a fantastic job of cleaning all the undesirable substances out of your body. There's just no objective evidence that any magic potion is going to do anything meaningful.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## rangerjockey (Jul 4, 2016)

Maybe there is a placebo effect when you flush your self.  I know metamucil stacked with a bunch of green beans, beats, asparagus and water, makes me feel flushed out.  

on a serious note, if it makes you feel better why not?


----------



## Sully (Jul 5, 2016)

rangerjockey said:


> Maybe there is a placebo effect when you flush your self.  I know metamucil stacked with a bunch of green beans, beats, asparagus and water, makes me feel flushed out.
> 
> on a serious note, if it makes you feel better why not?



Of course when you drink a bunch of fiber and mix it with a natural diuretic like asparagus it's going to flush you out. What you did was take a gentle natural laxative mix. But, that's not the same thing as a "detox", especially with the claims that they make about the stuff that detoxing can do.

The whole "detox" industry plays extremely fast and loose with scientific terminology to try and make their products sound like they do things that they couldn't possibly do. I would encourage people to do some research on the concept of toxins and toxicity and see what they come up with. 

I have no problem with people drinking something that makes them feel better. On the contrary, I highly encourage it so long as it does no harm. I just have general issues with the concept of selling someone a cure-all snake oil. And that's precisely what the whole "detox" industry is. It's modern snake oil elixers that don't do anything more than make you take a few extra dumps.


----------



## Angrychair (Sep 25, 2016)

Any product or service with the words “detox” or “cleanse” in the name is only truly effective at cleansing your wallet of cash. Alternative medicine’s ideas of detoxification and cleansing have no basis in reality. There’s no published evidence to suggest that detox treatments, kits or rituals have any effect on our body’s ability to eliminate waste products effectively. 

They do have the ability to harm however – not only direct effects, like coffee enemas and purgatives, but the broader distraction away from the reality of how the body actually works and what we need to do to keep it healthy.


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 26, 2016)

I thought that all detox drinks just make you dehydrated. Suck out the subcutaneous water and introduce a shit load of sodium into your system. I don't let my wife try any of that shit or "wraps" or "waist trainers"


----------



## BigBob (Sep 26, 2016)

I love it when the adds tell you that you've got pounds of toxic sludge built up inside you. I always laugh. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1 (Sep 26, 2016)

I've got a buddy that swears by active charcoal pills and some kind of liquid that has some kind of clay in it tastes kinda chalky can't remember exactly what it is though. He also has this contraption that u plug into the wall with these two rods you put in a tub and soak your feet in......I will say he one time I saw him use it the water in the tub was some of the most vile nasty shit I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Sully (Sep 26, 2016)

srd1 said:


> I've got a buddy that swears by active charcoal pills and some kind of liquid that has some kind of clay in it tastes kinda chalky can't remember exactly what it is though. He also has this contraption that u plug into the wall with these two rods you put in a tub and soak your feet in......I will say he one time I saw him use it the water in the tub was some of the most vile nasty shit I've ever seen in my life.



Active charcoal does have legitimate medical uses. When people orally ingest poisonous liquids, the medial treatment is to orally administer a slurry of activated charcoal. The charcoal binds to the poison and passes it through the digestive system while preventing it from being absorbed by the body. It also has some ability to help prevent flatulence. 

But, neither of those things is the same as a "Detox". It doesn't pull anything out of your organs or bodily systems, it just prevents your stomach contents from being absorbed and metabolized. And usually causes projectile vomiting in the process, if administered in the proper dosage. I've seen it administered in the ER several times, and it's pretty traumatic. The pills of it that you buy OTC aren't a large enough amount to be effective at much of anything. Unless you're prepared to swallow the whole bottle.


----------

